# 8 Frame Hive Plans



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

http://www.beesource.com/build-it-yourself/10-frame-langstroth-barry-birkey/

Simply reduce the width by 2-3/4" which is the amount of two frames.


----------



## izybo (Feb 7, 2003)

try bushfarms.com/bees michael probably has a plan, if not the visit will be well worth your time.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I have many different plans, available, here.

More than one plan is for various 8-frame components.


----------



## Haddon (Feb 26, 2009)

> Simply reduce the width by 2-3/4" which is the amount of two frames.


So it would be 13 1/2 by 19 7/8 for a 8 frame box is this correct?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

You got it! Lid and bottom board reduce width by 2-3/4" as well.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I don't have plans for eight frame boxes but I have instructions on how to cut down 10 frame to 8 frame:
http://bushfarms.com/beeseightframemedium.htm#cutdownframes
Which will give you the roughly the same advice as Barry gave. The typical eight frame box is either 13 3/4" outside or 14" depending on who you buy them from. At 13 3/4" you need to reduce the measurements of all widths by 2 1/2".


----------

